# Any good UP Outfitters for BEAR!



## sjohn139 (Aug 6, 2003)

Looking for a good outfitter to hunt with in 2006...Michigan UP Thanks


----------



## perch321 (Sep 8, 2005)

I had very good success with hank from blueroad bucks.His satnds were were all active and well cared for,i tagged my bear opening night and of five hunters four had opportunities their first night as well,the fifth hunter passed on a bear monday.I would highly recommend him. His email is [email protected]

andy


----------



## sjohn139 (Aug 6, 2003)

Help w/bear guide in Michigan's UPPER


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

what BMU are you looking at?


----------



## sjohn139 (Aug 6, 2003)

any area i have a few points saved up


----------



## TRAPHUNTFISH (Oct 1, 2005)

Ok guys here it is, I have been running baits for myself and friends for the past 8 years and have really fell in love with it. 

I have been very successfull in putting people on bears and have dozens of stands throughout the eastern u.p. that have been paying off for many years. 

Here is the problem I have ran in to 1 time. 

Alot of the stands I bait are on public land, 3 years ago I baited for a freinds father and his fathers freinds. That year we went 2 for 3 on the bears and should have gone 3 for 3 but one hunter did not like sitting until dark so he left his stand every nite 1/2 hr before dark, of course the bait was always hit the next morn. 

Anyway, the next year I go to bait the stand, this time for myself and there just happens to be a tree stand hanging in the tree I use. 

My stands would be impossible to find unless you knew they were there so I called my friend and he said that his fathers other freind got a tag and they were up baiting the week before, sure enough they just decided to go ahead and use my stand. 

Being that it was on public land there really was not much I could do (a whole lot i could say). So that has been my major hold off for baiting for people. 

I would like to say that I love running baits and get a lot of enjoyment out of setting up my trail cams on the baits and having someone harvest a bear from a bait I have set,, there is a sense of accomplishment for me too. 

Being that I live here in the eastern u.p. I could definetly save someone from downstate a lot of time and money in running baits. I bait every other day from aug 10th till the day you hunt. 

I have a large house with 4 bedrooms and a large basement so I would be able to acomodate several hunters at once. 

I have several references if you were interested in hunting and were curious what you were getting into. 

If by chance you dont get a bear all I ask is for gas money for running the baits, however if you draw blood then I consider that a shot bear and would expect a little more in payment (i cant shoot the gun for ya, so make the shot count). 

Being that next year would be first year for actually charging I really havent decided on a cost yet. Lets just say it would be well worth it ... I do it mostly for fun and not for profit! gives me something to do for a month and a half. 

If interested leave a response here and a phone number where I can reach ya and I will give ya a shout, or email [email protected]. 

Oh i forgot to mention I gut/cape/process your bear also. 

Sorry I rambled for so long 

p.s. I live in Chippewa County.


----------



## visualhero (Jan 15, 2005)

My Dad guided 2 hunteers this year. And came away with 2 Bear. Great set up, with four active baits this year. Still some second season available and all available for 2006. If interested give me an e-mail, I'll get you in touch wiht him for the remaining 2005 0r planning for 2066 season.

[email protected]


----------



## Big Tom (Oct 13, 2005)

I have guided hunters for Bear in the Amasa and Carney mgmnt areas for over 20 years now with 100% success on shot opportunities. Its a little late for this season but I do take 2-3 hunters each year. I specialize in Archery but will do a firearm hunt. 
I live in the Iron Mountain area.


----------



## shoudek (Dec 10, 2004)

See my post about my experience in the Gwinn unit. Jim Shope is the persons name and he was running 20-25 bait piles since August 10th.

I'll post his contact information on Monday. He's not cheap, but I think you get what you pay for....


----------



## Joe Havenor (Nov 20, 2005)

I dont claim to be the best but i have been guiding beers for 20 yrs and get alot of rpeated hunters so i gues i do my job.We had 13 hunters for 2005,with 9 bears taken,3 others let go.I hunt the Bergland bear management unit so if you are interested contact me for more info.Top Of The Line Guide Service.


----------



## travis25 (Dec 19, 2004)

i also have points saved and would be intersted in a guided/baited hunt for 2006.if someone may be interested please e-mail me [email protected].
thanks travis


----------



## Steve O (Nov 3, 2005)

I have max points as well and have been looking and listening trying to find the right person to go with. I want a quality experience first and foremost. I do not want to deal with "crowds". I know I do not have the time or money to do it on my own from downstate. I have taken a bear over bait and would not mind trying with dogs. Any leads would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FishBelly (Dec 19, 2004)

I hunted with a guy and his son this year up in Gogebic county. I hunted the second hunt. It was beautiful up there! My father and I did not see any bear, but, there was plenty of sign. One particular setup I was hunting had a big one coming in every night....just a matter of time. They were very accomodating and moved us whenever we wanted. We experienced heavy pressure in the area from hound hunters and grouse hunters. I would suggest these guys during the first hunt. I believe their names were Ron and Shawn. They have a grocery/tackle shop on Lake Gogebic. Best of luck!


----------



## Spanky3 (Dec 22, 2004)

I have hunted with Black"Ghost"Bear Camp twice now.Both times I had a great time , this last year shot a Bear.First time I hit one ,but lost it. The camp is run by Terry Sheats at 734-439-7919 , or [email protected] . He caters to bow hunters. Very reasonable on the price, $600 last year. He has 2 working sites/hunter . This price includes lodging. The camp is in the Baraga unit. You will not be sorry with this camp. Give him a shout and he will tell you more about the camp.


----------



## whitedog (May 11, 2003)

hey traphuntfish, are you the city cop that use to live on pealine road with your mom and dad? if so why did they sell the house? or atleast i seen they had it up for sale, man there sure is getting to be a lot of bait hunters moveing in on the east side of 75, half of my baits have bait hunters moveing in on them some baits the bait hunters are in sight of my baits and my baits have been there up to 18 years, i dont think many of them kill bears 20 yards off the roads but they try lol I time my baits so I know when there getting hit and most are after dark, if not I sure try to make it that way, I guess doing so makes the bears hit bait hunters first but thats how I like to hunt, we killed some good bears this year.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

I'd also check with www.tqoutfitters.com


----------



## Dedeluk (Dec 29, 2005)

We have a hunting party of 3 looking to bear hunt september 2006. We have been banking our points for 4 years. Please email me any information you may have. [email protected]


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I dont guide but I do run bait for people that will be staying with us during there hunt in one of the cabins. If you decide you want to setup your own stands and then just have the bait maintained untill your hunt let me know I already will be doing that for a few guys staying with us. It wouldnt be hard to add one more to the route every other day. 

If you want guides in the Gogebic Area I know of two. Im not going to spam the names but if you want them send me an email or a PM.


----------

